# Pipe clamp slipping?



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

the movable part of one of my pipe clamps is slipping. It's one I use a lot, could it just be worn out? or that spot on the pipe not grippy enough? any thoughts?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

you don't mention the brand but you could try to re-arrange the "clutch" plates (they come out pretty easy). or swap a few out of another fixture. if still not working, try new pipe (cheap, which defines me).

I've only owned Pony's and I think replacement clutches are available…never needed to look and I'm guessing the cost with shipping would tell me to buy a new clamp.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Most of the time I see pipe clamp slip it's because they have been put together with galvanized pipe. Black pipe is best because the galvanized coating isn't there to come off .


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe if you got those eccentric toothed cam tailpieces, rather than the multiple-disc type, that's what your problem is. They don't bite into the pipe anymore after a while, and unless you're willing to 'sharpen' them…they're goners.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Sand the pipe with some 40g with a ROS. Problem solved, for a while. Jim is right, buy the black pipe next time.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If they are Pony style, with the 3 separate gripping rings, take the movable section apart and reverse (flip over) the rings.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Vise grips work for me.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Unless Galvanized pipes are black, then I am already using black pipes…but the black stuff is scraped off in places.

Update: I took apart the clamps and removed the metal rings, which were gunked up with black stuff. I cleaned them and sanded them and the pipes a little to roughen them up. They hold great now!

(These 2 clamps are my "double-screw Face-vice," which is why they get used so much)


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Update #2…after about a week, the same clamp started slipping again. It may just be a bad clamp (Harbor Freight). It is black pipe, so I'll probalby try once more to "sharpen" the clutch plates…if that doesn't work, I'll have to replace it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Take a small file and put some teeth in them after you sand with at least 40grit like RussellAP suggested.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, I get it, the reason is revealed in #8. Back when money was scarce, I drilled some 3/16" holes in the pipes and stuck a bolt through when the tailpieces couldn't get the job done any more.


----------

